# I am expired !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have expired and didnt know! How can this happen? We need to keep our members not loose them... 

Thanks Wayne for finding this out today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I have expired and didnt know! How can this happen? We need to keep our members not loose them...
> 
> Thanks Wayne for finding this out today


I have just renewed for 2 more years :wink: Cheque is in the post guys.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good point, John.

I want to keep my membership current. Is there not some automated reminder sent?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Good point, John.
> 
> I want to keep my membership current. Is there not some automated reminder sent?


Unfortunately, our technical skills and amount of time (to learn PHP/MySQL) are sadly lacking 

It's on a BIG long list of technical mods to the OC systems


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Mark, we DO appreciate all the time and work you lot put in, it certainly aint a dig... but if members expire then not only do we loose them but also the funds that we really need to reinvest in the TTOC for equipment such as exhibition stands etc.

I hadnt made any notes as to when I took out my membership (who has???) so it ran out but luckily Wayne saw this when doing something for me.

Thanks :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good point John.

I only noticed that my own membership has expired a couple of weeks ago.



Unlike you, I haven't done anything about it yet though.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> Good point John.
> 
> I only noticed that my own membership has expired a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


  Hope that's not published in AbsoluTTe...

How many other VIP members then? Come on own up !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I renewed 2 months late as I hadn't realised my membership had expired :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know it wasn't a dig John, but it's a simple fact of life, we have a huge list of mods to do and not enough skills to do it 

We did say at the last committee meet that we would send a letter with the next mag with that members expiry and we still intend to do that 

The automation is a little more complex


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

'*little*' more complex! :roll: :lol:

(this is shorthand for 'the tech team are working out how the heck to do it' )

But we think we have it largely cracked now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It sounds like you all have "it in hand" so to speak :lol:

 Well done team !


----------

